# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  ΤΡΕΜΟΥΛΟ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ

## Lupo

Ρε παιδια δεν ξερω τι ειναι αυτο, αλλα το παθαινω αρκετα συχνα. Χθες που βγηκα με κατι φιλους μου για κρασια, καθως εβαλα το ποτηρι στο στομα μου για να πιω, αρχισε να κανει σπασμοδικες κινησεις το κεφαλι μου. Σαν να "τρελενομαι" για κλασματα δευτερολεπτου. Μπορει να ειναι κριση πανικου αυτο το πραγμα λογω της κοινωνικης φοβιας μου? Αν ηταν βεβαια κριση πανικου δεν θα ειχα και αλλα συμπτωματα οπως τρεμουλο, ταχυκαρδια, ιδρωτας?

----------


## kanapes

αυτό που κανεις τωρα είναι ψυχαναγκασμος

----------


## Lupo

> αυτό που κανεις τωρα είναι ψυχαναγκασμος


Το ξερω ρε συ αλλα τι να κανω? Θελω να δω αν υπαρχει καποιος με κατι παρομοιο ή αν γνωριζει κανεις τι μπορει να ευθυνεται. Δεν αντεχω να ζω με την σκεψη μην τρελαθω. Θα πω τον γιατρο μου να δοκιμασω φαρμακευτικη αγωγη, δεν γινεται αλλο.

----------


## kanapes

ενταξει καποιες φορες ολοι κανουμε ψυχαναγκασμους αλλα δεν ξερω. Καλυτερα μην ακους εμενα ακου τον γιατρο σου

----------


## akis1

υπαρχω εγω και οταν παω να φαω τρεμει το κεφαλι μου ετσι..... μια φορα επαθα μεγαλη κριση και πηγα σε νοσοκομειο κρατησε 24 ωρες αυτη η κριση τρομου στο κεφαλι...... ερχεται και φευγει καπιες φορες αλλες φορες ειναι μονιμο..... εγω εχασα 20 κιλα απο αυτο το πραγμα γιατι δεν μπορουσα να φαω... ειναι οτι χειροτερο φιλε αυτο...... αν δεν περνεις φαρμακα δοκιμασε cbd της enecta το 3% 6σταγονες κατω απο την γλωσσα και διωχνει εντελως αυτο το πραγμα...... εγω δεν μπορω να το παρω αυτη την στιγμη γιατι περνω xanax.....

στο νοσοκομειο μου κανανε 3 ενεσης stedon..... και μου δωσανε και 2mg xanax.... με κρατησαν ολο το βραδυ εκει και δεν ειχανε ξαναδει κατι παρομοιο κανενας γιατρος εκει μεσα.......

----------


## Lupo

> υπαρχω εγω και οταν παω να φαω τρεμει το κεφαλι μου ετσι..... μια φορα επαθα μεγαλη κριση και πηγα σε νοσοκομειο κρατησε 24 ωρες αυτη η κριση τρομου στο κεφαλι...... ερχεται και φευγει καπιες φορες αλλες φορες ειναι μονιμο..... εγω εχασα 20 κιλα απο αυτο το πραγμα γιατι δεν μπορουσα να φαω... ειναι οτι χειροτερο φιλε αυτο...... αν δεν περνεις φαρμακα δοκιμασε cbd της enecta το 3% 6σταγονες κατω απο την γλωσσα και διωχνει εντελως αυτο το πραγμα...... εγω δεν μπορω να το παρω αυτη την στιγμη γιατι περνω xanax.....
> 
> στο νοσοκομειο μου κανανε 3 ενεσης stedon..... και μου δωσανε και 2mg xanax.... με κρατησαν ολο το βραδυ εκει και δεν ειχανε ξαναδει κατι παρομοιο κανενας γιατρος εκει μεσα.......


Για να καταλαβω ομως ειναι απο το αγχος? Σαν αποτελεσμα κρισης πανικου δηλαδη?

----------


## Lupo

> υπαρχω εγω και οταν παω να φαω τρεμει το κεφαλι μου ετσι..... μια φορα επαθα μεγαλη κριση και πηγα σε νοσοκομειο κρατησε 24 ωρες αυτη η κριση τρομου στο κεφαλι...... ερχεται και φευγει καπιες φορες αλλες φορες ειναι μονιμο..... εγω εχασα 20 κιλα απο αυτο το πραγμα γιατι δεν μπορουσα να φαω... ειναι οτι χειροτερο φιλε αυτο...... αν δεν περνεις φαρμακα δοκιμασε cbd της enecta το 3% 6σταγονες κατω απο την γλωσσα και διωχνει εντελως αυτο το πραγμα...... εγω δεν μπορω να το παρω αυτη την στιγμη γιατι περνω xanax.....
> 
> στο νοσοκομειο μου κανανε 3 ενεσης stedon..... και μου δωσανε και 2mg xanax.... με κρατησαν ολο το βραδυ εκει και δεν ειχανε ξαναδει κατι παρομοιο κανενας γιατρος εκει μεσα.......


Απο οσο μου το παρουσιαζεις, εσυ αντιμετωπιζες μεγαλυτερο προβλημα απο μενα σε αυτο το θεμα. Εμενα με πιανει μονο οταν ειμαι με κοσμο και κραταει για δευτερολεπτα. Ξερεις απο που μπρορει να προερχεται? Δεν πρεπει πρωτα να μαθω απο που προερχεται για να δοκιμασω τις σταγονες?

----------


## akis1

> Απο οσο μου το παρουσιαζεις, εσυ αντιμετωπιζες μεγαλυτερο προβλημα απο μενα σε αυτο το θεμα. Εμενα με πιανει μονο οταν ειμαι με κοσμο και κραταει για δευτερολεπτα. Ξερεις απο που μπρορει να προερχεται? Δεν πρεπει πρωτα να μαθω απο που προερχεται για να δοκιμασω τις σταγονες?


δεν είναι απαραίτητο.. ειναι απολυτα ασφαλες...

αλλα να πας σε ενα νευρολογο ειναι σιγουρα απο θεμα ανχους ομως.... εγω το εχω και στο σπιτι ομως αυτο...... δεν εχεις ιδεα ποσο δυσκολο ειναι...... 

πολλα χρονια το εχω αυτο......! δεν υπαρχει θεραπεια με φαρμακα... για αυτη την περιπτωση...! ιδικα αν ειναι σε εντονο βαθμο οπως το δικο μου.... εγω φτανω σε κατασταση που ανεβαζω 20 πιεση....! και 190 παλμους σε αυτη την κατασταση..... δεν μπορουνε να κανουν κατι η γιατροι.... μονο να μην εχω ανχος μου ειπαν και ετσι θα ειναι τα πραγματα πιο καλα...! το θεμα ειναι οτι εδω και μερες τωρα αρχισα να εχω ενα μουδιασμα σαν πιεση στο νευρο στο ποδι/χερι.. και εντονη κεφαλαλγια....! νιοθω λες και θα παθω εγγεφαλικο.... κλασσικα συμτοματα ανχους.... περνω xanax αλλα δεν κανει τπτ... μονο το cbd με βοηθαει αλλα πρεπει να κοψω το xanax για να το ξαναπαρω..... γιατι αν περνω και τα 2 μπορει να παθω καταστολη οπως και με το αλκοολ για παραδειγμα... αλλα χωρις να παθω κατι...! ειναι πιο ασφαλες αλλα και παλι παλευω να το κοψω το xanax.. ομως ειναι απιστευτα δυσκολο.....

----------


## Demi71

> δεν είναι απαραίτητο.. ειναι απολυτα ασφαλες...
> 
> αλλα να πας σε ενα νευρολογο ειναι σιγουρα απο θεμα ανχους ομως.... εγω το εχω και στο σπιτι ομως αυτο...... δεν εχεις ιδεα ποσο δυσκολο ειναι...... 
> 
> πολλα χρονια το εχω αυτο......! δεν υπαρχει θεραπεια με φαρμακα... για αυτη την περιπτωση...! ιδικα αν ειναι σε εντονο βαθμο οπως το δικο μου.... εγω φτανω σε κατασταση που ανεβαζω 20 πιεση....! και 190 παλμους σε αυτη την κατασταση..... δεν μπορουνε να κανουν κατι η γιατροι.... μονο να μην εχω ανχος μου ειπαν και ετσι θα ειναι τα πραγματα πιο καλα...! το θεμα ειναι οτι εδω και μερες τωρα αρχισα να εχω ενα μουδιασμα σαν πιεση στο νευρο στο ποδι/χερι.. και εντονη κεφαλαλγια....! νιοθω λες και θα παθω εγγεφαλικο.... κλασσικα συμτοματα ανχους.... περνω xanax αλλα δεν κανει τπτ... μονο το cbd με βοηθαει αλλα πρεπει να κοψω το xanax για να το ξαναπαρω..... γιατι αν περνω και τα 2 μπορει να παθω καταστολη οπως και με το αλκοολ για παραδειγμα... αλλα χωρις να παθω κατι...! ειναι πιο ασφαλες αλλα και παλι παλευω να το κοψω το xanax.. ομως ειναι απιστευτα δυσκολο.....


Άκη έχω ακούσει οτι μπορείς να παίρνεις cbd κρατώντας απόσταση από τα χημικα ένα τρίωρο περιπου

----------


## akis1

> Άκη έχω ακούσει οτι μπορείς να παίρνεις cbd κρατώντας απόσταση από τα χημικα ένα τρίωρο περιπου


το ξερω αυτο... αλλα με της βενζοδιαζεπινες ειναι οτι χειροτερο... και ετσι το αποφευγω.....! οσες ωρες και να περασουν...... cbd kai xanax ποτε.....!

----------


## Lupo

> δεν είναι απαραίτητο.. ειναι απολυτα ασφαλες...
> 
> αλλα να πας σε ενα νευρολογο ειναι σιγουρα απο θεμα ανχους ομως.... εγω το εχω και στο σπιτι ομως αυτο...... δεν εχεις ιδεα ποσο δυσκολο ειναι...... 
> 
> πολλα χρονια το εχω αυτο......! δεν υπαρχει θεραπεια με φαρμακα... για αυτη την περιπτωση...! ιδικα αν ειναι σε εντονο βαθμο οπως το δικο μου.... εγω φτανω σε κατασταση που ανεβαζω 20 πιεση....! και 190 παλμους σε αυτη την κατασταση..... δεν μπορουνε να κανουν κατι η γιατροι.... μονο να μην εχω ανχος μου ειπαν και ετσι θα ειναι τα πραγματα πιο καλα...! το θεμα ειναι οτι εδω και μερες τωρα αρχισα να εχω ενα μουδιασμα σαν πιεση στο νευρο στο ποδι/χερι.. και εντονη κεφαλαλγια....! νιοθω λες και θα παθω εγγεφαλικο.... κλασσικα συμτοματα ανχους.... περνω xanax αλλα δεν κανει τπτ... μονο το cbd με βοηθαει αλλα πρεπει να κοψω το xanax για να το ξαναπαρω..... γιατι αν περνω και τα 2 μπορει να παθω καταστολη οπως και με το αλκοολ για παραδειγμα... αλλα χωρις να παθω κατι...! ειναι πιο ασφαλες αλλα και παλι παλευω να το κοψω το xanax.. ομως ειναι απιστευτα δυσκολο.....


Πως το ζηταω δηλαδη? Δεν θελει χαρτι η κατι παρομοιο? Το παθαινω ξαναλεω μονο οταν βρισκομαι με κοσμο. Δηλαδη αν παρω το cbd θα σταματησει να τρεμει οταν βρισκομαι με κοσμο?

----------


## Lupo

> δεν είναι απαραίτητο.. ειναι απολυτα ασφαλες...
> 
> αλλα να πας σε ενα νευρολογο ειναι σιγουρα απο θεμα ανχους ομως.... εγω το εχω και στο σπιτι ομως αυτο...... δεν εχεις ιδεα ποσο δυσκολο ειναι...... 
> 
> πολλα χρονια το εχω αυτο......! δεν υπαρχει θεραπεια με φαρμακα... για αυτη την περιπτωση...! ιδικα αν ειναι σε εντονο βαθμο οπως το δικο μου.... εγω φτανω σε κατασταση που ανεβαζω 20 πιεση....! και 190 παλμους σε αυτη την κατασταση..... δεν μπορουνε να κανουν κατι η γιατροι.... μονο να μην εχω ανχος μου ειπαν και ετσι θα ειναι τα πραγματα πιο καλα...! το θεμα ειναι οτι εδω και μερες τωρα αρχισα να εχω ενα μουδιασμα σαν πιεση στο νευρο στο ποδι/χερι.. και εντονη κεφαλαλγια....! νιοθω λες και θα παθω εγγεφαλικο.... κλασσικα συμτοματα ανχους.... περνω xanax αλλα δεν κανει τπτ... μονο το cbd με βοηθαει αλλα πρεπει να κοψω το xanax για να το ξαναπαρω..... γιατι αν περνω και τα 2 μπορει να παθω καταστολη οπως και με το αλκοολ για παραδειγμα... αλλα χωρις να παθω κατι...! ειναι πιο ασφαλες αλλα και παλι παλευω να το κοψω το xanax.. ομως ειναι απιστευτα δυσκολο.....


Μηπως εχεις κατι σε ιδιοπαθη τρομο? Δεν σου εχει πει τιποτα ο γιατρος που τι μπορει να προερχεται?

----------


## akis1

> Μηπως εχεις κατι σε ιδιοπαθη τρομο? Δεν σου εχει πει τιποτα ο γιατρος που τι μπορει να προερχεται?


μου ειπαν οτι ειναι tourette syndrome και περνω χρονια xanax αλλα πλεον δεν κανει τπτ........ γενικα αλλα φαρμακα δεν περνω πχ αντιψυχοσικα δεν θα επερνα ποτε.... περναει με το cbd.....

----------


## Mrgilleas

Στα 18 με 20 χρονων που ημουν και γω σε πολυ κοσμο ενιωθα οτι ετρεμε το κεφαλι μου και προσπαθουσα να το κραταω σταθερο για να μη με σχολιαζουν αρνητικα ειχα τρομερο αγχος ξεφυσαγα συνεχεια,ενιωθα οτι πρεπει να σκεφτομαι για την αναπνοη που επαιρνα για να μην παθω ασφυξια,ειχα μουδιασματα στο χερι,τσιμπηματα στην καρδια και πολλα αλλα με διεγνωσαν με γενικευμενη αγχωδης διαταραχη τοτε αλλα δεν ακολουθησα καποια φαρμακευτικη θεραπεια

Στα 20 επαθα ψυχωτικο επεισοδιο και η διαγνωση αλλαξε σε σχιζοφρενεια.

----------


## Lupo

> Στα 18 με 20 χρονων που ημουν και γω σε πολυ κοσμο ενιωθα οτι ετρεμε το κεφαλι μου και προσπαθουσα να το κραταω σταθερο για να μη με σχολιαζουν αρνητικα ειχα τρομερο αγχος ξεφυσαγα συνεχεια,ενιωθα οτι πρεπει να σκεφτομαι για την αναπνοη που επαιρνα για να μην παθω ασφυξια,ειχα μουδιασματα στο χερι,τσιμπηματα στην καρδια και πολλα αλλα με διεγνωσαν με γενικευμενη αγχωδης διαταραχη τοτε αλλα δεν ακολουθησα καποια φαρμακευτικη θεραπεια
> 
> Στα 20 επαθα ψυχωτικο επεισοδιο και η διαγνωση αλλαξε σε σχιζοφρενεια.


Εμενα ειναι σπασμοδικες οι κινησεις για κατι δευτερολεπτα. Μου συμβαινει μια φορα και μετα εξαφανιζεται. Παρομοια συμπτωματα ειχαμε δηλαδη. Σε διεγνωσαν με σχιζοφρενεια με ολα τα γνωστα συμπτωματα? Ποσο χρονων εισαι τωρα?

----------


## Mrgilleas

> Εμενα ειναι σπασμοδικες οι κινησεις για κατι δευτερολεπτα. Μου συμβαινει μια φορα και μετα εξαφανιζεται. Παρομοια συμπτωματα ειχαμε δηλαδη. Σε διεγνωσαν με σχιζοφρενεια με ολα τα γνωστα συμπτωματα? Ποσο χρονων εισαι τωρα?


Eχω σχιζοφρενεια με ολα τα συμπτωματα εξαιρουμενων ακουστικων ψευδαισθησεων ακουγα μονο να χτυπαει το κουδουνι του σπιτιου μου να ακουω περιπολικα κατω απο το σπιτι μου αλλα οχι φωνες να σχολιαζουν ή να με βριζουν οπως ακουνε αλλοι.τωρα ειμαι 30 χρονων και εχω σχιζοφρενεια απο τα 20.πριν τα 20 ειχα γενικευμενη αγχωδης διαταραχη και κοινωνικη φοβια

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ειχα ενα συγγενη που το εκανε αυτο αλλα ειχα συνεχως την εντυπωση οτι επινε αν και δεν τον ειχα δει ποτε αλλα ετσι οπως ηταν ειχα την εντυπωση οτι ειχε μεθυσει

----------


## Lupo

> Eχω σχιζοφρενεια με ολα τα συμπτωματα εξαιρουμενων ακουστικων ψευδαισθησεων ακουγα μονο να χτυπαει το κουδουνι του σπιτιου μου να ακουω περιπολικα κατω απο το σπιτι μου αλλα οχι φωνες να σχολιαζουν ή να με βριζουν οπως ακουνε αλλοι.τωρα ειμαι 30 χρονων και εχω σχιζοφρενεια απο τα 20.πριν τα 20 ειχα γενικευμενη αγχωδης διαταραχη και κοινωνικη φοβια


Ρε φιλε εχω ακριβως τα ιδια. OCD και κοινωνικη φοβια. Μπας και οδηγουμε κατα κει? Τι μορφη ειχε η κοινωνικη φοβια σου? Πως θα σε κρινουν και θα σε σχολιασουν?

----------


## Mrgilleas

> Ρε φιλε εχω ακριβως τα ιδια. OCD και κοινωνικη φοβια. Μπας και οδηγουμε κατα κει? Τι μορφη ειχε η κοινωνικη φοβια σου? Πως θα σε κρινουν και θα σε σχολιασουν?


δεν σημαινει το οτι επαθα εγω σχιζοφρενεια θα παθεις και συ εξαρταται και απο τα γονιδια ειχα χρονιο στρες και σε συνδυασμο με την προδιαθεση που ειχα εβγαλα ψυχωση.ετσι ηταν η κοινωνικη φοβια μου φοβομουν οτι θα με κρινουν αρνητικα και θα με σχολιαζουν.απο εφηβος τα ειχα αυτα μου λεγε η καθηγητρια να διαβασω ενα κειμενο με με ελουζε κρυος ιδρωτας,ντρεπομουν υπερβολικα οτι θα ρεζιλευτω και θα κοροιδευουν οι αλλοι.απο τα 14 ειχα κοινωνικη φοβια στα 18 αρχισα να εχω γενικευμενη αγχωδης διαταραχη και στα 20 σχιζοφρενεια

----------


## Lupo

> δεν σημαινει το οτι επαθα εγω σχιζοφρενεια θα παθεις και συ εξαρταται και απο τα γονιδια ειχα χρονιο στρες και σε συνδυασμο με την προδιαθεση που ειχα εβγαλα ψυχωση.ετσι ηταν η κοινωνικη φοβια μου φοβομουν οτι θα με κρινουν αρνητικα και θα με σχολιαζουν.απο εφηβος τα ειχα αυτα μου λεγε η καθηγητρια να διαβασω ενα κειμενο με με ελουζε κρυος ιδρωτας,ντρεπομουν υπερβολικα οτι θαx ρεζιλευτω και θα κοροιδευουν οι αλλοι.απο τα 14 ειχα κοινωνικη φοβια στα 18 αρχισα να εχω γενικευμενη αγχωδης διαταραχη και στα 20 σχιζοφρενεια


νομιζω πως ειχες πει παλαιοτερα πως ειχες καποιον συγγενη σου με ψυχωση σωστα?

----------


## deadmoon

Μαζι με το τρεμουλο μηπως ειναι σαν να ακους και ενα κλικ στιγμιαιο για κλασμα δευτερολέπτου μεσα στο κεφάλι σου?

----------


## Lupo

> Μαζι με το τρεμουλο μηπως ειναι σαν να ακους και ενα κλικ στιγμιαιο για κλασμα δευτερολέπτου μεσα στο κεφάλι σου?


Οχι,οχι δεν μου εχει συμβει κατι τετοιο. Ακομα!!!

----------


## Mrgilleas

lupo εισαι καλυτερα τωρα???????

----------


## Lupo

> lupo εισαι καλυτερα τωρα???????


Αλλες φορες ειμαι καλα και αλλες οχι. Ειμαι με τις μερες μου γενικα. Πιο πολυ με επηρεαζει η κοινωνικη φοβια. Σκεφτομαι συνεχεια για το πως θα μιλησω πως θα κατσω τι θα πω πως θα το πω και συνηθως με τις γυναικες μου συμβαινει πιο συχνα. Εχω σταματησει πλεον να ελπιζω οτι θα βρω κοπελα αν συνεχισω ετσι. Εχω αρχισει να τις αποθω πλεον με την προσωπικοτητα μου.

----------


## akis1

> Αλλες φορες ειμαι καλα και αλλες οχι. Ειμαι με τις μερες μου γενικα. Πιο πολυ με επηρεαζει η κοινωνικη φοβια. Σκεφτομαι συνεχεια για το πως θα μιλησω πως θα κατσω τι θα πω πως θα το πω και συνηθως με τις γυναικες μου συμβαινει πιο συχνα. Εχω σταματησει πλεον να ελπιζω οτι θα βρω κοπελα αν συνεχισω ετσι. Εχω αρχισει να τις αποθω πλεον με την προσωπικοτητα μου.


εγω που ειμαι με τρεμουλο στο κεφαλι σε χειροτερο βαθμο απο εσενα... δεν εχεις ιδεα ποσες κοπελες παρολαυτα εχω γνωρισει... κάποιες στιγμές φάνηκε που είχα σπασμούς στα χερια και στο κεφάλι και με ρωτούσαν τι έχεις γιατι τρέμεις? και έλεγα καλά είμαι απλά έχω ένα θεματάκι με τον θυροειδή μου... και κανένα πρόβλημα... :P

καμια δεν τρόμαξε από αυτό.. ούτε με απόφυγε... ισα ισα με της περισσότερες έχω κάνει τρελό sex.. χάχα

----------


## Lupo

> εγω που ειμαι με τρεμουλο στο κεφαλι σε χειροτερο βαθμο απο εσενα... δεν εχεις ιδεα ποσες κοπελες παρολαυτα εχω γνωρισει... κάποιες στιγμές φάνηκε που είχα σπασμούς στα χερια και στο κεφάλι και με ρωτούσαν τι έχεις γιατι τρέμεις? και έλεγα καλά είμαι απλά έχω ένα θεματάκι με τον θυροειδή μου... και κανένα πρόβλημα... :P
> 
> καμια δεν τρόμαξε από αυτό.. ούτε με απόφυγε... ισα ισα με της περισσότερες έχω κάνει τρελό sex.. χάχα


Ρε φιλε δεν ξερω πραγματικα, ισως χρειαστει να παρω καποια φαρμακευτικη αγωγη μαζι με ψυχοθεραπεια. Γελαω και εκει που γελαω ξαφνικα σοβαρευω αποτομα λογω κοινωνικης φοβιας. Δεν ειμαι ο ευατος μου. Σημερα με τα φιλαρακια μου που ημουν για καφε μου συνεβει παλι το ιδιο. Απλα δεν ζω πλεον, μονο ανασαινω.

----------


## akis1

> Ρε φιλε δεν ξερω πραγματικα, ισως χρειαστει να παρω καποια φαρμακευτικη αγωγη μαζι με ψυχοθεραπεια. Γελαω και εκει που γελαω ξαφνικα σοβαρευω αποτομα λογω κοινωνικης φοβιας. Δεν ειμαι ο ευατος μου. Σημερα με τα φιλαρακια μου που ημουν για καφε μου συνεβει παλι το ιδιο. Απλα δεν ζω πλεον, μονο ανασαινω.


οταν εισαι γενικα σπιτι πως εισαι? καλο θα ηταν να δεις εναν γιατρο και ισως να παρεις μια αγωγη γιατι οπως τα λες εχεις υπερβολικο ανχος....

γενικα βγενεις συχνα εξω η σπανια? αν βγενεις πιο συχνα ισως νιωσεις λιγο καλυτερα με τον καιρο... αλλα τωρα με την ζεστη το ανχος να ξερεις ειναι παντα χειροτερο.......!

----------


## Lupo

> οταν εισαι γενικα σπιτι πως εισαι? καλο θα ηταν να δεις εναν γιατρο και ισως να παρεις μια αγωγη γιατι οπως τα λες εχεις υπερβολικο ανχος....
> 
> γενικα βγενεις συχνα εξω η σπανια? αν βγενεις πιο συχνα ισως νιωσεις λιγο καλυτερα με τον καιρο... αλλα τωρα με την ζεστη το ανχος να ξερεις ειναι παντα χειροτερο.......!


οχι βγαινω αρκετα μπορω να πω. Θελω να βγαινω δεν μπορω να καθομαι στο σπιτι. Στο σπιτι οταν ειμαι λεω ποσο μαλ***ς ειμαι που σκεφτομαι ετσι και σταταλαω την ζωη μου σε ανουσιες σκεψεις.

----------


## Maryname

Η κολλητή μου έχει ακριβώς το ίδιο και της είπαν για ιδιοπαθη τρόμο. ξεκίνησε ένα ψιλοτρεμουλο στο κεφάλι και δεν ξαναβρήκε από το σπίτι γιατί νόμιζε ότι ο κόσμος το αντιλαμβάνεται αυτό και την κοροϊδεύει. Και φυσικά όταν κλείστηκε στο σπίτι αυτό προχώρησε. μην κλείσεις μέσα πότε και για κανένα λόγο.

----------


## Kido

> Ρε παιδια δεν ξερω τι ειναι αυτο, αλλα το παθαινω αρκετα συχνα. Χθες που βγηκα με κατι φιλους μου για κρασια, καθως εβαλα το ποτηρι στο στομα μου για να πιω, αρχισε να κανει σπασμοδικες κινησεις το κεφαλι μου. Σαν να "τρελενομαι" για κλασματα δευτερολεπτου. Μπορει να ειναι κριση πανικου αυτο το πραγμα λογω της κοινωνικης φοβιας μου? Αν ηταν βεβαια κριση πανικου δεν θα ειχα και αλλα συμπτωματα οπως τρεμουλο, ταχυκαρδια, ιδρωτας?


Lupo , το μόνο σίγουρο ειναι οτι αυτό δεν ειναι κρίση πανικού . Σε καμία περίπτωση . Αυτό τώρα ειναι κάτι ψυχαναγκαστικό , αντιδρά ο οργανισμός σου σε κάτι . Αν συνεχίσει να σου συμβαίνει από ένα σημείο και μετά θα είναι επειδή το προκαλείς πλέον και εσύ ο ίδιος . Για μένα δεν χρειάζεται καν ψυχολόγος εκτός εάν έχεις στο μυαλό σου και άλλα που θα ήθελες να δουλέψεις με ψυχολόγο .

----------

